# Im Laptop ein Blu-Rail Laufwerk einbauen



## Hochmuetz (14. März 2011)

Hey Leute, ich würde gerne in meinem Samsung R525 ein Blu-Rail Laufwerk einbauen, aber ich habe nicht so den Plan davon welche Schrauben ich davon lösen muss und ob die Laufwerke genormt sind damit es reinpasst.

Dieses Laufwerk soll eingebaut werden: Blu-Rail Laufwerk

Oder ist es villt. besser ein normales Laufwerk (3,5 Zoll) in einem Externes Gehäuse einbauen und dann über USB 2.0 laufen lassen.

Wie schon geschrieben, ich bin in der Sache ein noob und frage euch lieber nicht das ich nachher das Laptop in 1000 einzelteile hab.



lg


----------



## Zukane (14. März 2011)

Wozu?

Lapp Tops haben doch eh nur ne niedrige Auflösung oder?


----------



## Hochmuetz (14. März 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wozu?
> 
> Lapp Tops haben doch eh nur ne niedrige Auflösung oder?



Ich habe am Laptop einen HDMI Ausgang und möchte auf mein 50 Zoll TV, BlueRail Filme im FullHD Format gucken.

Ich habe kein Bock mir noch ein BlueRail Player zu kaufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wozu?
> 
> Lapp Tops haben doch eh nur ne niedrige Auflösung oder?



Es gibt Lappis mit FullHD Auflösung. 

Aufjedenfall muss es sich um ein sogenanntes Slim-Modell zum einsetzen in deinen Lappi handeln. klar, en 3,5 Zoll teil kriegt man auch nicht unter in nem notebook^^


----------



## muehe (14. März 2011)

hol lieber n externes Blue-Ray Laufwerk

oder gute günstige BlueRay Player bekommst auch für knapp über hundert Euro


----------



## Hochmuetz (14. März 2011)

Sind auch diese Slim dinger genormt, oder ist es besser son Externes über USB 2.0 zu holen ?


----------



## Hochmuetz (14. März 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> hol lieber n externes Blue-Ray Laufwerk



Reichen die Übertragungsraten von USB 2.0 weil mein Händler um der Ecke war sich da nicht sicher.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2011)

Hochmuetz schrieb:


> Reichen die Übertragungsraten von USB 2.0 weil mein Händler um der Ecke war sich da nicht sicher.



ja würde reichen aber ich würd nen Blue-Ray Player nehmen kannst auch externe Platte anschliessen und .mkvs schauen 

preislich gross kein Unterschied aber im Upscaling/Deinterlacing etc. ganze Qualität wird bei Player besser sein


und bitte nich immer BlueRail sondern Blue-Ray oder ohne Strich


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. März 2011)

Es heißt *Blu-Ray *nicht Blue Ray und auch nicht Blu Rail


----------



## muehe (14. März 2011)

darum solls ja jetzt auch erstmal weiter nicht gehen BtT


----------



## Ennia (15. März 2011)

Ich würde mir auch lieber einen BR-Player für deinen Fernseher kaufen, weil nichts für die bevorstehende Frickelei am Laptop steht (Einbau, Treiber, ect.). Obendrein würdest du noch die Garantie für dein Notebook verlieren.


----------



## flohdaniel (15. März 2011)

Stand-Alone Blu-Ray Player (zB Sony BDPS30) kostet um die 100,- EUR und rockt alles. USB, HDMI, optische Soundausgänge....sogar Youtube gucken kann man damit. Und kam bisher mit allen Videoformaten klar die ich besitze.

Laptop umbauen schwankt zwischen doof bis schwierig, wegen der nicht genormten Laufwerksblende, Garantieverlust, Handhabung etc.


----------



## Hochmuetz (16. März 2011)

okay *Blu-Ray*...

Ich glaube ich werde mir ein normalen Player kaufen, ich hab nicht gewusst, dass ich die Garantie dabei verliere.

Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen, in nächster Zeit würd auch noch ein 5.1 Soundsystem dazu kommen.


----------



## Ennia (16. März 2011)

Hochmuetz schrieb:


> okay *Blu-Ray*...
> 
> Ich glaube ich werde mir ein normalen Player kaufen, ich hab nicht gewusst, dass ich die Garantie dabei verliere.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen, in nächster Zeit würd auch noch ein 5.1 Soundsystem dazu kommen.



Da schaust du dich am besten im www.hifi-forum.de um, da sind die Experten zuhause.

Aber vorne weg musst du wissen was du dafür ausgeben willst. Ab 800,- EUR kannst du dir schon ein gutes 5.1 Lautsprechersystem mit A/V-Receiver zusammenstellen. Alles darunter ist nur Kinderkram und nicht des Geldes wert.
Ich habe noch immer "nur" ein 2.1 System, was aber im moment noch ausreicht. Die Elektronik ist so oder so zweitrangig. Der Raum und die eigenen Hörgewohnheiten sind viel, viel wichtiger. Dessen musst du dir halt im klaren sein.

Ich hab folgendes, falls es dich interessiert:

- Onkyo TX-SR507
- 2x Heca Victa 700
- 1x Heca Victa Center 100
- 1x Heca Sub 25A

ich werde dann aber auf 5.1 oder 7.1 aufstocken und mir noch zwei Heca Victa 500 (und zwei Victa 300) gönnen.


----------



## Cold Play (18. März 2011)

also... um zu schauen ob dein laptop auch mit einem externen gerät zurecht kommt (ohne das es ruckler oder ähnliches gibt) solltest du das laufwerk und gehäuse (sofern einzelnd) im internet bei einem deutschen shop oder bei mediamarkt kaufen. bei beide varianten hast du die möglichkeit 2 wochen lang zu testen um es danach wieder zurück zugeben. (onlineshop= fernabsatzgesetz, mediamarkt= freiwillig)

da die blue-ray filme doch eine große datenmenge haben könnte es mit usb 2 schon knapp werden. aber probieren geht über studieren^^. falls nicht wie gesagt zurück senden und dir ein internes holen. der alte s-ata anschluss sollte genügend bandbreite bieten. 

um dein altes laufwerk raus zu ziehen ist in der regel nur eine schraube nötig. dreh deinen laptop um un schau wo dein laufwer ist. direkt daneben (links oder rechts) müsste eine einzelne schraube sein. die raus drehen, das laufwerk mit einer nadel öffnen (sollte eine öffnung vorhanden sein falls es mal klemmt) und einfach vorsichtig raus ziehen. ABER es könnte sein das durch das entfernen und schrauben deine gewährleistung erlischt. frage vorsichtshalber bei dem verkäufer nach und hol dir die erlaubnis.

du hast eventuell noch ein kleines manko ... dein laptop könnte insgesamt zu schwach sein. besonders wenn du den an einen 50" fernsehr anschliessen willst.

wie gesagt probier es einfach wenn es nicht läuft sende die ware zurück.

ansonsten vielleicht noch einen kleinen tipp. sofern du blue ray nur für filme an deinem fernsehr nutzen willst empfehle ich dir den Blue Rayplayer von LG: BD 550. der kostet 80 - 100 euro den kannst du an neue led tv's anschliessen aber auch an omi's 90er jahre gerät. es hat einen LAN-Anschluss zum updaten der softwäre und das wichtigste vielleicht... er hat auch einen usb anschluss für deine festplatten. dadrüber lief bei mir avatar (mkv) vollkommen flüssig. und es wurde noch kein format abgelehnt von meiner festplatte (filme, musik, bilder).

ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen

mfg

Cold

(ich hoffe mein text ist von der grammatik her und der rechtschreibung noch verständlich zu lesen.)


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. März 2011)

Cold schrieb:


> du hast eventuell noch ein kleines manko ... dein laptop könnte insgesamt zu schwach sein. besonders wenn du den an einen 50" fernsehr anschliessen willst.



Was hat denn die benötigte Leistung mit der Größe des Fernsehers zu tun? Der Lappi brauch genausoviele Ressourcen um FullHD auf nem 32" darzustellen.


----------



## Haxxler (19. März 2011)

Habe hier mal das ganze Off Topic gebrabbel entfernt. Bitte beschränkt euch auf das Thema, denn zum chatten haben wir ja den IRC Channel


----------

